# another oem question



## Elninio (Jan 12, 2016)

The 32 alloys what's the lowest profile anybody has put on the they are
195/50 16 and 205/ 55 16
Thanks


----------



## Elninio (Jan 12, 2016)

Sry post isn't that clear those are the size tyres I've got on them but can I go a lower profile
Also are the original wheels a square set up


----------

